
Adapting to Windows as a Linux Developer - manneshiva
https://medium.com/@andrea.spadaccini/adapting-to-windows-as-a-linux-developer-80a6fe0ef6f4
======
lsh
I really like that old windows logo. Nostalgia, perhaps, but so much more
appealing to me than the current logo.

